# Firestone Done!



## Monark52 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, after years of sitting in the garage i finally decided to fix the old girl up. It was totally stripped of paint and grease and put back together. The paint is just a rattle can job but it came out pretty good. The pinstripes and lettering were done at a sign shop. It rides great and i`m glad i got it rolling again.
Here are the before pics.


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Monark52 (Aug 4, 2013)

*And the after pics.*


----------



## OldRider (Aug 4, 2013)

For a rattlecan job you did great work! Looking very nice


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks great. 
Wish I could master the rattle can.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's not 100% correct but the main thing is its up and running again.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 7, 2013)

Great job! It is nice to see another classic up and running again. It is a shame so many cool bikes have been allowed to rust away.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 8, 2013)

*Firestone*

Beautiful great job.


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

That is perfect! The color is suiting wonderfully. Is it the original color? Also the side color of the tires (white) is better than the new ones.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nicely done. It looks great!


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 18, 2013)

*great job !!!*

great job something to be proud of !!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 24, 2013)

Excellent job,congrats ! I wish I could master the spray can like that.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like that bicycle was just pulled out of the box and assembled for the first time. Beautiful paint work!

Dave


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you use off the shelf paint or did you have paint put in the cans? That off the shelf stuff doesn't have any hardner from what I'm told. I know you can have good auto paint put in rattle cans.


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Sep 8, 2013)

Where did you find the tires?


----------



## stoney (Sep 8, 2013)

Rattle can or pro paint job. you kept another great bike alive. Nice work. Hopefully more people that can't afford the high dollar restorations follow in your footsteps. Boy's bikes or girl's bikes, don't matter. Fix them, enjoy them.


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 8, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Did you use off the shelf paint or did you have paint put in the cans? That off the shelf stuff doesn't have any hardner from what I'm told. I know you can have good auto paint put in rattle cans.




I used Rustoleum paint and primer. I had good luck with it but prepping the parts well is key.


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 8, 2014)

DWmonarksuperdeluxe said:


> Where did you find the tires?




It was a set I've had for awhile. Most times when I get a bike thats not great and I'm just going to flip it, I save the tires if they're any good. I've put together many good sets over the years.


----------



## TammyN (Jan 8, 2014)

That looks great! Did you spray the fender bracess and truss rods, or did they polish up like that?

Tammy


----------



## Iverider (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe I WON'T Sell mine! You've renewed my interest in finishing the project! Thank you!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks very nice!


----------



## COB (Jan 11, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 11, 2014)

great job! You can get great results with rattle cans. Prep work is the key.


----------

